#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-14
<akgraner_> #ubuntu-uds-auditorium-canopee,#ubuntu-uds-amarente,#ubuntu-uds-bois-dentelle,#ubuntu-uds-cocobolo-1,#ubuntu-uds-cocobolo-2,#ubuntu-uds-cocobolo-3,#ubuntu-uds-delfino,#ubuntu-uds-ebene,#ubuntu-uds-flamboyant,#ubuntu-uds-ginko,#ubuntu-uds-jatoba,#ubuntu-uds-kawi,#ubuntu-uds-mohogany,#ubuntu-uds-mangrove-3,#ubuntu-uds-mangrove-4,#ubuntu-uds-palissandre,#ubuntu-uds-rosewood,#ubuntu-uds-snakewood,
<akgraner_> #ubuntu-uds-teck,#ubuntu-uds
<pleia2> hehe :P
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-15
<emprameen> goodmorning
#ubuntu-learning 2011-05-13
<squarrel> i watched Firetsarter's blocked connection list - and i see "port 5900| TCP| VNC" what the heck is that?
